# Plow Technician Wanted - PGH,PA



## PushNPull (Dec 5, 2013)

Push-N-Pull, is looking for a qualified and experienced automotive technician for Full Time employment.

Minimum Requirements:

1 - 2 Years experience in operating, installing, and servicing Snow Plows and Snow Equipment.
1 - 2 Years Relevant Experience Including Trailers, Light Trucks, and General Mechanics
Equipment and/or Sales and Customer Service
Safe and Professional Attitude
Individual Troubleshooting Ability
Current State Driver's License
Some Evening and Weekend Availability 
Ability to Pass Drug Screening and Background Check

Additional Qualifications Preferred:

Current PA State Inspection License
Ability to Work With Minimal Supervision
General Understanding of the Flat Rate System

We offer competitive compensation and benefits packages including some paid holidays, vacation time, and health care.

www.pushnpull.net

Resume and Salary Requirements to:

[email protected]


----------

